# Fuji customer service rules



## dgangi (Sep 24, 2003)

I have had limited experience with Fuji customer service, but my 2 contacts with them have been very positive. I heard that Fuji was great with warranty service and so far my dealings have confirmed that. The following is an e-mail I got just yesterday from Fuji regarding my inquiry to replace an end cap on the handlebars. I had a mild crash and broke one of them, so I was expecting them to charge me for it.

This is what good customer service is all about!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Doug, thanks for your purchase and for choosing of one our bikes. It really does mean a lot to us here. I will get you out another end cap for your bike, free of charge. Just give me the address that you would like that shipped to, and I will send one out for you. Thanks

Richie Carney
Warranty Manager
Advanced Sports Inc.
Fuji Bikes/SE Racing
118 Bauer Dr.
Oakland, NJ 07436
1(800)-631-8474 ext.202


----------

